# 7/8 to 3/4 PTO reducer



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a pressure washer with a bad pump, Ordered another pump for it online, And turns out the pto shaft on the engine is 7/8. Iv personally never heard of or seen a 7/8 shaft. The pump accepts a 3/4 shaft. I am trying to find a reducer/adapter for this to work. Any ideas on where I can look?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

How is a reducer going to make a 7/8" (larger) shaft, fit into a 3/4" (smaller)pump? Unless I am having a major brain fart, you would actually have to reduce the diameter of the shaft by removing some of it, down to 3/4".


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Actually what i was looking for was something that fit over the 7/8 shaft then out a little bit was 3/4 shaft. Would make shaft longer but I could of over come that with a spacer bracket. Also I have figured it is easier/cheaper to just get a different crank with a 3/4 shaft already. I already have my eye on a complete engine for cheap that still runs and I found a new crank for cheap.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Grainger sells different size shaft adapters,but even if you found one,you would have to fabricate a spacer plate to adapt the pump mounting bolts to the engine mounting bolt pattern.It would be easier and cheaper to return the pump and buy the correct input shaft size pump you need (7/8").


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Well after doing some research on the subject, I have determined that the crank is for a push mower, Its only about 1 1/2" long at most. So I am going to just get a different crank with the correct PTO and swap them out. I have found a crank online for only about $40 new. Or I found a complete engine on ebay for $30 and $25 shipping. Waiting to hear back from the seller on PTO measurements before I place a bid.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

As mentioned earlier, it may be worth asking a local machine shop how much they'd charge you to turn down and re-key your existing crank. As long as it's larger in diameter, and as long or longer than needed, you'll be fine. Just provides another datapoint to consider.

Buying a used engine of unknown provenance can be a crapshoot! Same with a used crank. BTW, if you choose to buy a used crank, I'd recommend a close inspection of the crankpin journal, including mic'ing it to check for wear in at least two places, 90 deg. apart. Keep in mind that even 0.010" slop can result in an audible knock under load and premature rod failure!

FWIW...  .... Good Luck!


----------

